# How soon after arrival can I leave ?



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all

Strange question but I may be moving to Dubai soon ... to take up employment .... however I would then need to take a holiday in a few months from Dubai as my daughter is getting married

I know that once one arribes in Dubai there is a period of time before one can then exit again even for a holiday but have been told 2 different timescales ... 90 days and 6 months .... does anyone know which is correct or where I can search to find out ?

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi, 
no idea what you are refering too. Once you have your residence visa you can travel in-and out as you please. 

good luck !


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Although I have yet to move there I have read that you shouldn't leave during the first six months. I don't think this is too accurate though as the position I will be taking in Dubai will require frequent international travel and I would assume that this is something my company would know about (although now I am going to ask).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You cannot go out whilst your visa is being processed , As soon as you have your residence visa /permit stamp in your passport you can go in and out as you please. If you are out of Dubai for more then 6 months your visa will be cancelled.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

you can go even if your visa is in process. All you need to do is to furnish a letter from your company/pro confirming that the application for your visa is in process and then you can travel in/out as you please. Only prerequisite to this is the fact that you have to be eligible for visa on arrival....

Good luck ! 

PS: I used to live in Dubai till early 2010...hence I know...


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

haven't arrived yet (Aug 17!!!!) but I would assume as long as your paperwork is in order... its all up to your employer.. hmph


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> haven't arrived yet (Aug 17!!!!) but I would assume as long as your paperwork is in order... its all up to your employer.. hmph


I left all up to the employer once before and that didn't go so smoothly. Best to do your research and if you have any doubts... ask!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Does your employer know about your daughter getting married? It all really depends on how flexible they are. I would suggest that you let them know in advance that you will require a few days leave to attend the wedding. Generally speaking, a lot of the big companies do not really make a big deal out of it.

You will probably find a clause in your employment contract that states that you are entitled to a month's paid vacation after completion of one year or service with the company. While some companies enforce this rule, I have found that a lot of them are relatively flexible, especially when it comes to special occassions such as your daughter's wedding.

Hope this helps and congratulations!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

tootall said:


> Although I have yet to move there I have read that you shouldn't leave during the first six months. I don't think this is too accurate though as the position I will be taking in Dubai will require frequent international travel and I would assume that this is something my company would know about (although now I am going to ask).



Yes you can. I have travelled out of Uae in my third week after arriving. The only constraint is that you have to wait until you residence visa is issued which take around 1-2 weeks. But once it is issued you can travel and coem back as you want


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Lenochka said:


> Hi,
> no idea what you are refering too. Once you have your residence visa you can travel in-and out as you please.
> 
> good luck !



ah in that case, I expect its a restriction imposed by various employers .... that makes much more sense now ...... I will check .... thanks


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you everyone ..... it seems then that its the employer who made this restriction ... and yes they do know about my daughters wedding .... so if I get the offer that I am expecting, I will accept only on that basis ... that I will be able to attend the wedding and even ask for something in writing to that effect

What a great place this is by the way .... a mine of information


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

shazuk said:


> Thank you everyone ..... it seems then that its the employer who made this restriction ... and yes they do know about my daughters wedding .... so if I get the offer that I am expecting, I will accept only on that basis ... that I will be able to attend the wedding and even ask for something in writing to that effect
> 
> What a great place this is by the way .... a mine of information


Even my company has a policy of not allowing leaves during the probation period (usually 3 months). But they are very flexible about it


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

rsinner said:


> Even my company has a policy of not allowing leaves during the probation period (usually 3 months). But they are very flexible about it


Same here. My company only allows you to take leave after 3 months as long as you have accrued the days. If you do need to travel, you can then take unpaid leave.

@Shazuk - It may be worthwhile to clarify whether they would offer you paid or unpaid leave for you to attend your daughter's wedding. It is better to be prepared as opposed to finding out that they offered unpaid leave, after the fact.


----------



## shazuk (Aug 9, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> @Shazuk - It may be worthwhile to clarify whether they would offer you paid or unpaid leave for you to attend your daughter's wedding. It is better to be prepared as opposed to finding out that they offered unpaid leave, after the fact.


good idea batman .... thanks


----------

